# Apadrinhe uma palavra!



## Vanda

Nesta época de salvar tudo que está à beira da extinção, pensei em resgatar palavras da nossa infância,
dos nossos avós, do interior, do passado, da sua região e que quase não as vemos mais.
Começo com uma que me lembrei hoje, quando a faxineira na universidade passou cheirando à mexerica, o que me
fez lembrar do meu avô e do pessoal da minha região que chama a mexerica de fruta candongueira.
Com isto, acabei descobrinho os outros significados da palavra e origens:
1. Ang. Bras. Moç. - Aquele que pratica o contrabando de mercadorias; CONTRABANDISTA; MUAMBEIRO: 

2. Fig. Pej. - Indivíduo enganador, impostor, mentiroso.

3. Fig. Pej.-  Pessoa que faz intrigas; FOFOQUEIRO; MEXERIQUEIRO

4. Fig. Pej.- Pessoa esquiva, exigente, impaciente.

5. Bras. Mús. - Pequeno atabaque us. em danças populares, esp. no jongo:


----------



## Carfer

*empola*     |ô|  -  Hoje quase toda a gente diz '_borbulha_'
      (latim _ampulla, -ae_, pequeno frasco, pequena garrafa)    
_s. f._
1.          Bolha cheia de serosidade entre a derme e a epiderme. 
 
*retrete* - outra em vias de extinção
      (espanhol _retrete_)    
_s. f._
1.          Compartimento dotado de sanita,vaso sanitário ou vaso sanitário.                    =                    CASA DE BANHO, CASINHA, PRIVADA, SANITÁRIO

(do Priberam)



Vanda said:


> Nesta época de salvar tudo que está à beira da extinção, pensei em resgatar palavras da nossa infância,
> dos nossos avós, do interior, do passado, da sua região e que quase não as vemos mais.
> Começo com uma que me lembrei hoje, quando a faxineira na universdidade passou cheirando à mexerica, o que me
> fez lembrar do meu avô e do pessoal da minha região que chama a mexerica de fruta candongueira.
> Com isto, acabei descobrinho os outros significados da palavra e origens:
> 1. Ang. Bras. Moç. - Aquele que pratica o contrabando de mercadorias; CONTRABANDISTA; MUAMBEIRO:
> 
> 2. Fig. Pej. - Indivíduo enganador, impostor, mentiroso.
> 
> 3. Fig. Pej.-  Pessoa que faz intrigas; FOFOQUEIRO; MEXERIQUEIRO
> 
> 4. Fig. Pej.- Pessoa esquiva, exigente, impaciente.
> 
> 5. Bras. Mús. - Pequeno atabaque us. em danças populares, esp. no jongo:



Em Portugal também tem o sentido de contrabandista ou daquele que se dedica a comércio ilegal ou a vender coisas de baixa qualidade fazendo-as passar por boas.


----------



## Carfer

*roskoff / marca roskoff

*Dizia-se de uma coisa de má qualidade que era _'roskoff' _ou de _'marca roskoff' _(às vezes também se dizia das pessoas). *'*Roskoff' era uma marca de relógios, feitos propositadamente para serem baratos, portanto com materiais de qualidade inferior (na altura quase não vinham coisas da China nem havia "lojas dos trezentos"). Por extensão, o termo acabou por ser aplicado a outros objectos de qualidade duvidosa. Hoje um 'Roskoff' em bom estado até vale algum dinheiro, mas a palavra desapareceu do uso comum (lembrei-me dela por associação com o meu comentário anterior).


----------



## Vanda

*cacunda *= costas
sf.
*1.* Bras. Costas, dorso


----------



## olivinha

Bestunto,(bes.tun.to) Pop.  
sm.
  1  Memória, lembrança, pensamento. 
  2  Inteligência curta. 

Faz anos que não escuto esta palavra. Quem usava era minha bisavó.


----------



## Vanda

Para de fuçar nas minhas coisas.

fuçar - Fig. P.ext. - Vasculhar (as coisas) à procura de (algo).

​


----------



## anaczz

Não *bula *nisso menina! Não seja *buliçosa*!
bulir - v. Mexer, tocar em

buliçoso a. Que bole muito, que se movimenta muito (olhos buliçosos; animal buliçoso).; AGITADO​ Deixe de ser *abelhuda*!
adj.

1. Que se mete onde não é chamado; INTROMETIDO
2. Que é curioso, indiscreto; BISBILHOTEIRO

​
Vamos acabar com esse *quiproquó*!
sm.

1. Confusão em que se toma uma coisa por outra.
2. O engano que resulta nessa confusão.
[F.: Expr. lat. _quid pro quo_ 'uma coisa pela outra]


Coisas da minha mãe...
​


----------



## Carfer

olivinha said:


> Bestunto,(bes.tun.to) Pop.
> sm.
> 1  Memória, lembrança, pensamento.
> 2  Inteligência curta.
> 
> Faz anos que não escuto esta palavra. Quem usava era minha bisavó.



Usou-se em Portugal, mas também já não a ouço há muitos anos. Fez-me recordar outra

*cachimónia* *cachimônia* 
_s. f.
_1. [Informal]                   Cabeça.
2.          Juízo.




Vanda said:


> Para de fuçar nas minhas coisas.
> 
> fuçar - Fig. P.ext. - Vasculhar (as coisas) à procura de (algo).




O curioso é que com esse mesmo sentido de vasculhar temos duas palavras (aparentemente são mesmo duas palavras com raízes diferentes, não é apenas uma questão de variação ortográfica)
*
fossar* 
      (origem controversa)    
_v. tr._
2.                              [Figurado] Empregar-se em trabalhos grosseiros ou árduos.
3.          Bisbilhotar.
4.          Mexer, à procura de algo.                    =                    VASCULHAR

​
*foçar *
      (latim vulgar _*fodiare_, do latim _fodio, -ere_, cavar, escavar) (esta tem uma origem curiosa. Aqui está um verbo latino duplamente polissémico: não só representa o acto que dá origem à reprodução humana como deu ele próprio a paternidade a inúmeras palavras de diferentes significados)
_v. tr. e intr._
1.          Revolver com o focinho.
2.          Escavar (a terra ou o que a reveste.)

E estas sugerem-me duas palavras de uso cada vez mais infrequente (ou talvez as pessoas sejam agora mais educadas ): *fuças *e* ventas*

*fuça* 
      (talvez alteração e redução de _focinho_)    
_s. f._
2.                              [Informal, Depreciativo]                                         [Parte da cabeça que corresponde à cara (ex.: _olha que levas nessas fuças_). (Mais usado no plural.)                    =                    VENTAS

(as citações são do Priberam)


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> Usou-se em Portugal, mas também já não a ouço há muitos anos. Fez-me recordar outra
> 
> *cachimónia* *cachimônia*
> _s. f.
> _1. [Informal]                   Cabeça.
> 2.          Juízo.



Essa me lembra outra:
Cachola
sf.
1. Pop. Cabeça  (nos sentidos de 'parte do corpo', de 'mente' ou 'sede das ideias,  pensamentos, vontades', ou de 'inteligência, capacidade de  entendimento'): Meteu na cachola que vai ficar rico.
Vê se mete um pouco de juízo nessa cachola!



​


----------



## skizzo

Alhures

I love it


----------



## Ariel Knightly

Falando em *fuça*, essa é uma que na minha casa quase sempre vinha acompanhada de *sopapo*, como na expressão *levar um sopapo no meio da fuça*. Outra palavra que ouvi pouquíssimas vezes fora da minha casa é o xingamento *biltre*, que normalmente vinha na dobradinha *biltre miserável!* e cujo feminino desconheço até hoje. Ah, e também tem *Bodega!*, uma interjeição de descontentamento que acho que só o meu avô ainda usa.


----------



## Carfer

Ariel Knightly said:


> Falando em *fuça*, essa é uma que na minha casa quase sempre vinha acompanhada de *sopapo*, como na expressão *levar um sopapo no meio da fuça*. Outra palavra que ouvi pouquíssimas vezes fora da minha casa é o xingamento *biltre*, que normalmente vinha na dobradinha *biltre miserável!* e cujo feminino desconheço até hoje. Ah, e também tem *Bodega!*, uma interjeição de descontentamento que acho que só o meu avô ainda usa.



_*'Bodega*_' sugere-me outra que cada vez ouço menos, em ambas as acepções (as outras que o Priberam regista, em boa verdade, creio que nunca ouvi): 

*choldra*
(origem controversa) 
_s. f._
4. [Informal]  Coisa sem préstimo, reles. = BODEGA
5. [Informal]  Local onde se cumpre uma pena de detenção. = CADEIA, PRISÃO

Diz-se que a conversa é como as cerejas, umas vêm atrás das outras, e esta coisa das palavras antigas também. '_Choldra_' era o que o penúltimo rei de Portugal, D. Carlos, chamava ao país, que lhe pagava principescamente. Lembrar-me disso levou-me a outro termo que também se costumava chamar cá à terrinha:

*parvónia* 
(_parvo + -n- + -ia) 
s. f.
2. [Informal, Depreciativo]  Terra do interior rural. = BERÇAS, PROVÍNCIA
3. [Informal, Depreciativo]  A vida de província.
_


----------



## Vanda

Venda, que foi substituída pelo mercadinho ou pelo supermercado.

Verdureiro que foi substituído pelo sacolão.


----------



## anaczz

Só faltou aí a quitanda, que veio lá de Angola e já desapareceu.




Ariel Knightly said:


> Falando em *fuça*, essa é uma que na minha casa quase sempre vinha acompanhada de *sopapo*, como na expressão *levar um sopapo no meio da fuça*.


Minha mãe dizia: Espera que já te encho a fuça ( ou a _faccia) _de alegria!



> Ah, e também tem *Bodega!*, uma interjeição de descontentamento que acho que só o meu avô ainda usa.


Teu avô e eu! Mas eu uso nesse sentido que o Carfer citou ( 4. [Informal]  Coisa sem préstimo, reles. = BODEGA)
Tira esta bodega daqui que está me atrapalhando!


----------



## Vanda

É mesmo, o pessoal mais antigo, de vez em quando diz: mais que bodega!


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Só faltou aí a quitanda, que veio lá de Angola e já desapareceu.



Por falar em '_quitandas_', '_vendas_' e '_bodegas_', na terra de minha avó havia, porta sim, porta sim, uma  

*baiuca* |ai-ú| 
_s. f._
1. Taverna pouco limpa. = BODEGA
2. Casa pequena e imunda.

Grafia no Brasil: *baiúca*. (Priberam)

E essa menção à minha avó e o facto de a anaczz ter falado em África fez-me lembrar a minha mãe, que, por via de uma ascendência africana, tinha o cabelo 

*grencho * 
 adj. || (prov. port.) o mesmo que _crespo_ (falando do cabelo).

(Tive de ir ao Aulete buscar a definição. O Priberam já não regista o termo)


----------



## Carfer

Não sei por que ínvios caminhos uma resposta que dei noutro tópico me levou a esta*

cachopa* |ó| 
(feminino de _cachopo_) 
_s. f._
Rapariga; moça.

*cachopo* |ô| 
(origem controversa) 
_s. m._
1. Rapaz.


----------



## Macunaíma

Uai, Vanda! Desde quando _venda, cacunda, fuçar e verdureiro_ estão ameaçadas?! Se eu não for chamar verdureiro de verdureiro, vou chamar de quê, então? Você tá muito m_u_derna. Sacolão eu nem sei o que é, mas deve ser o que no Rio chamam de _hortifruti_ (palavra mais horrorosa que essa é difícil de achar). Ana, _quitanda _está em ótima forma, além de ser o nome da minha rua em Diamantina  - Carfer, olha só uma _baiúca _ali no cantinho esquerdo, isso sem falar nas duas _tavernas _que eu conheço. 


Mas já que eu tenho que apadrinhar uma, eu escolho _corrião_. Não tem graça dizer cinto. Que criança arteira vai se sentir ameaçada quando um adulto mencionar o cinto? Já o correão...


Eu também vou sentir falta de algumas acepções de verbos que hoje eu só ouço entre pessoas mais idosas no interior de Minas: apear (de veículo), alumear, saudar (cumprimentar), regrar a hora (o relógio), tocar bicicleta (em vez de andar de/pedalar bicicleta) e outros que só vou lembrar quando não estiver querendo.


O meu favorito deste fio é o _alhures _do Skizzo. Também adoro essa palavra.


----------



## Carfer

Macunaíma said:


> Carfer, olha só uma _baiúca _ali no cantinho esquerdo



Comparada com as que conheci, essa é um palácio. Em todo o caso, o termo por cá desapareceu (ou julgo eu que desapareceu). Não me recordo de o ter ouvido desde o final dos anos cinquenta.

Tomem lá mais uma:

*reviralho* 
      (_revirar + -alho_)    _s. m._
Mudança política brusca ou no sentido da oposição; reviravolta política.

Termo corrente na primeira metade do século passado. Caíu em desuso porque hoje já ninguém é do '_reviralho_' nem há '_reviralhistas_' (parece que anda tudo conformado) .


----------



## Vanda

Eu não ouço ninguém mais dizer que vai ''na'' vendinha do sô Zé, todos vão ao mercado ou ao supermercado. E muito menos vão ao verdureiro, vão ao sacolão. 
Ah, *caderneta* de venda para anotar a conta a ser paga no fim do mês.


----------



## Vanda

Você está muito catita hoje.
. Que se veste bem ou que tem modos graciosos, boa aparência; ELEGANTE2. Que é bonito, atraente (penteado catita):

​


----------



## Macunaíma

Vanda said:


> Eu não ouço ninguém mais dizer que vai ''na'' vendinha do sô Zé, todos vão ao mercado ou ao supermercado. E muito menos vão ao verdureiro, vão ao sacolão.
> Ah, *caderneta* de venda para anotar a conta a ser paga no fim do mês.



É que a venda do sô Zé a essa altura já deve ter sido comprada pelo Grupo Pão de Açúcar, pelo Carrefour ou pelo Walmart numa _hostile takeove bid_. 

Alguém ainda usa _gozado _no sentido de engraçado ou são só as cartilhas de alfabetização? _Lili achou o siri gozado..._


----------



## Denis555

Bacurau -> No sentido que eu conheço: ônibus noturno, normalmente aquele que traz os festeiros das baladas, normalmente todo mundo bêbado e cantando ou gritando no ônibus. Sempre tive pena do motorista ou cobrador que trabalham nesses ônibus que têm que aguentar a baderna.

Tabaca -> um saudoso senhor, meu vizinho, usava muito: vulva (vulgar). Tabacudo : lerdo, babaca, bobo.

Caçar -> No sentido de: procurar (No Filme Central do Brasil, quando pedem para ver a carta que o pai escreveu para a família, o filho diz irritado: - Vai caçar essa desgraça!

Dor de veado -> Dorzinha incômoda no abdômen depois de correr quando não se está em forma.


PS.
Catita: eu conhecia e uso como camundongo. 
Bulir: usei ainda ontem com uma paulista! Resolvi usar logo depois "mexer" caso eu não fosse entendido...


----------



## Macunaíma

Falar em bulir, outro dia eu ouvi um senhor nordestino conversando com o dono da banca onde eu compro revistas falando que no tempo dele não tinha isso de pai reclamando de filho _bolinado _na escola, não (em referência ao _bullying_ ), que os pais ensinavam o filho a se defender, etc. Eu ri demais.


----------



## olivinha

Macunaíma said:


> Alguém ainda usa _gozado _no sentido de engraçado ou são só as cartilhas de alfabetização? _Lili achou o siri gozado..._


O meu pai. Às vezes ele usa gozado para começar uma frase: Gozado, tinha certeza que hoje ia chover. Também usa gozador.
Aliás ele usa umas palavras que só escuto dele mesmo: fariseu, cerca-lourenço, papanatas.


----------



## Vanda

Na minha terra a gente diz muito gozado, mas me lembro dos cariocas que frequentavam a terrinha na minha adolescência e que viviam pegando no nosso pé por causa do uso.
A do 'bolinado' foi demais, Macu.


----------



## J. Bailica

Ora pois, eis o tópico! Eise-o!
(Só para a reinação.)

Parece-me que vai estar muito tempo na ribalta.
Ao ler as diversas mensagens, além do interesse pelas palavras, da mera curiosidade da (re)descoberta, surge aquele interesse quase arqueológico pelas camadas de sedimentação da língua - o(s) contexto(s) - em que se inserem as diferentes peças de uso quotidiano - as palavras.

É engraçado ver o que o tempo fez às palavras, mas também como isso se processou de formas diferentes em regiões diferentes. 
Por exemplo, candonga ainda é efectivamente mais ou menos comum em Portugal (produtos de contrabando, ou de alguma forma 'irregulares', etc.). No outro dia ouvi dizer que no Brasil ainda é comum dizer barbante. É assim? Em Portugal é realmente arqueológico (dizemos cordel).
Mas dentro do mesmo país também há diferenças na preservação de espécimes, conforme as regiões, acentuando a ideia de que não é só o tempo, mas também o espaço, a interferir nesta história.

Talvez um pouco à margem disto, eu também acho muito curiosos os regionalismos propriamente ditos, e outro fenómeno, que esse então é um fascínio para mim: aquilo a que gostaria de chamar localismos. É que tanto quanto me aperecebo, há palavras que só são usadas na pequena localidade (cerca de 300 pessoas) onde atualmenete resido, e onde vivi boa parte da minha vida, desde a infância; algumas, são também usadas, na melhor das hipóteses nas povoações vizinhas. Mas não tenho a certeza de uma coisa: terão sido inventadas aqui, ou terão apenas resistido aqui? Pode parecer uma banalidade (a invenção de palavras, até no seio de uma família específica, por exemplo, não é nada de extraordinário), mas sempre me fascinou o facto de palavras que para mim tinham o mesmo valor que as outras se revelarem, de repente, e - que eu saiba - exclusivas cá desta parvónia , que é a minha!
Dou três exemplos: catarrucha, escairar e asadinha. Já alguém ouviu falar? (E peço desculpa se eventualmente me desviei um pouco do «busílis» [não sei se terá muito cabimento aqui...] da discussão).


----------



## J. Bailica

Denis555 said:


> Dor de veado -> Dorzinha incômoda no abdômen depois de correr quando não se está em forma.



Ah, essa era (e é) conhecida como dor de burro por cá (por muito que pareça (ou peça) piada, é mesmo assim, e nada fazer troça dos pobres animais! )

Outra(s) muito curiosa(s) que já alguém referiu: alhures e nenhures.


----------



## Vanda

Bailica, você não explicou suas palavras. _Tô_ doida pra saber.

Lembrei outra da mamãe para quando fazíamos arte quando crianças/adolescentes.
Uma boa bisca.

Pop. Pessoa sem caráter [Tb. _boa bisca_.]4. Pop. Alusão irônica, sarcástica, mordaz que se dirige a alguém; PICUINHA; ZOMBARIA

Apesar de, no contexto familiar, não ter o sentido forte atribuído pelo dicionário, ou então o povo a usava
sem conhecer direito - nunca ter visto - o significado que os dicionários atribuem.


----------



## Macunaíma

J. Bailica said:


> No outro dia ouvi dizer que no Brasil ainda é comum dizer barbante. É assim? Em Portugal é realmente arqueológico (dizemos cordel).
> [...]
> Dou três exemplos: catarrucha, escairar e asadinha. Já alguém ouviu falar? (E peço desculpa se eventualmente me desviei um pouco do «busílis» [não sei se terá muito cabimento aqui...] da discussão).



_Barbante _é palavra corrente no Brasil, Bailica, embora os barbantes estejam cada vez mais raros. Cordel é mais comum no nordeste.

Não conheço nenhuma das três palavras que você citou, mas a última me fez lembrar o advérbio _asinha _(depressa), que eu encontrei pela primeira vez num texto em prosa de Vinícius de Morais, e me faz lembrar _mezinha _(infusão caseira usada como remédio), outra palavra em via de desaparecimento. Por falar em advérbios, um cada vez mais raro no Brasil é _amiúde_.

PS: eu sabia que tinha lido _catita _em algum lugar recentemente. Tá no Diário da Dilma, na piauí, nota de 20 de janeiro.


----------



## anaczz

J. Bailica said:


> No outro dia ouvi dizer que no Brasil ainda é comum dizer barbante. É assim? Em Portugal é realmente arqueológico (dizemos cordel).
> 
> É verdade, que eu saiba, ainda usamos *barbante *para fazer *embrulhos*.
> 
> Dou três exemplos: catarrucha, escairar e asadinha. Já alguém ouviu falar? (E peço desculpa se eventualmente me desviei um pouco do «busílis» [não sei se terá muito cabimento aqui...] da discussão).
> 
> O que querem dizer? Conte, conte!


Falaram de catita e eu lembrei de *airosa*, que em Portugal ainda anda na ordem do dia e aqui já é história antiga.


----------



## Macunaíma

_Airoso(a) _não dá mais o ar da graça, mas ainda usamos a expressão "dizer coisas desairosas" na _Terra Papagalli_.


----------



## marta12

Lembrei-me de LAMBISGOIA

_Mulher desenxabida.__2.                                [Informal, Depreciativo]                      Mulher pretensiosa e antipática.                     =                     CONVENCIDA_
_3.                                [Informal, Depreciativo]                      Mulher intriguista.                     =                     METEDIÇA, MEXERIQUEIRA

Dicionário Priberam


_


----------



## Vanda

Estalagem, hoje usamos pousadas para a palavra genérica, e 'estalagem' propriamente dita é nome próprio das pousadas.


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica said:


> No outro dia ouvi dizer que no Brasil ainda é comum dizer barbante. É assim? Em Portugal é realmente arqueológico (dizemos cordel).
> asadinha. Já alguém ouviu falar?



E também dizemos '_*guita*' _(ou diziamos, já não ouço há bastante tempo e você também não se lembrou dela).
_'Asadinha',_ sim, costumava ouvir = coisa prática, jeitosa, que se adequa bem ao fim a que se destina.


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Bailica, você não explicou suas palavras. _Tô_ doida pra saber.
> 
> Lembrei outra da mamãe para quando fazíamos arte quando crianças/adolescentes.
> Uma boa bisca.
> 
> Pop. Pessoa sem caráter [Tb. _boa bisca_.]4. Pop. Alusão irônica, sarcástica, mordaz que se dirige a alguém; PICUINHA; ZOMBARIA
> 
> Apesar de, no contexto familiar, não ter o sentido forte atribuído pelo dicionário, ou então o povo a usava
> sem conhecer direito - nunca ter visto - o significado que os dicionários atribuem.



Aqui em Portugal usava-se na forma '_boa bisca' _e tinha esse sentido de pessoa má, sem carácter, e também o que o Aulete lhe atribui: _5. Pop. Pej. Prostituta
_


----------



## Istriano

BANZEIRO
Triste, melancólico: "cantando com desentôo na voz apagada e rouca as modinhas banzeiras da senzala."  (Francisco Ribeiro Sampaio, Renembranças, p. 1).

Não conheço ninguém que ainda fala *supimpa*, só minha vó.


----------



## J. Bailica

Carfer said:


> E também dizemos '_*guita*' _(ou diziamos, já não ouço há bastante tempo e você também não se lembrou dela).
> _'Asadinha',_ sim, costumava ouvir = coisa prática, jeitosa, que se adequa bem ao fim a que se destina.



Uau Carfer, valeu a pena esperar! Finalmente alguém me entende! 
Algumas vezes tenho interrogado pessoas de diferentes regiões sobre aquelas palavras, para mim tão naturais, e ninguém externo a uma área com um raio de 4 ou 5 km(!),  a partir do local de onde escrevo neste momento, me tinha sabido dizer palavra (bom, também não se pode dizer que eu tenha sido propriamente exaustivo!).

Cá neste pequeno pedaço da parvónia, além desse sentido que deu, também empregamos um outro ligeiramente diferente: _bonita,_ e tanto se pode usar para coisas como para pessoas (nomeadamente meninas - «_Ai!, que rica menina, tão asadinha_!»  ); acho que também se diz 'asadinho', tanto para um objecto como para um menino, mas, não sei porquê, não é tão comum. 

Já agora: 
Catarrucha = borboleta;  
Escairar = deixar de chover (não sei como se pode viver sem este verbo  ; [num dia de chuva, dentro de casa, duas pessoas:] - Vamos sair? / - Já escairou? / - Já! / - Então vamos, e graças a Deus por esse verbo! [temos diálogos cheios de bençãos lexicais  ]).


----------



## Vanda

Outro termo da minha infância na minha região, pelo menos. Quando deveríamos fazer algo (ou não fazer) nossas mães diziam: uma cavalona dessas e ainda fazendo (...).

cavalona - uma pessoa grande de quem se espera determinada comportamento e que não age de acordo.


----------



## Macunaíma

Hoje eu tô meio _jururu_...


----------



## Vanda

Ah, é mesmo, essa também.... 
Pegando carona nela, eu ainda uso, mas ouço - ou não ouço - muito pouco: sossegar o facho.
Abaixar o facho
1  Bras. Fam. - Diminuir ou ter diminuído o entusiasmo, a vitalidade; apagar o facho; assentar o facho; sossegar o facho
--------------

Um amigo de meu pai é um dos poucos que ouço dizendo boçal. ( eachei interessante o uso mais antigo)
1. Que é rude, grosseiro.
2. Falto de cultura; IGNORANTE; INCULTO

3. Próprio de pessoa boçal (comentário boçal).
4. Sem sentido e/ ou sem motivação (vida boçal; crime boçal)
5. Ant. - Recém-chegado da África e ainda não falava português (dizia-se de escravo); CARAMUTANJE
------------

Essa é do meu pai: cambada.
5. Pej. - Bando, grupo de pessoas desclassificadas, ordinárias, más; CORJA; MALTA; SÚCIA



​


----------



## anaczz

Minha mãe usava "*sossegar o pito*", com o mesmo sentido de "abaixar o facho". Em Portugal conheci vários sentidos para a palavra *pito*: moça, mulher, na região de Braga; um tipo de pãozinho doce, na região de Vila Real e, em Lisboa, o órgão sexual feminino. Pergunto-me se era esse pito que devíamos sossegar...


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Essa é do meu pai: cambada.
> 
> 5. Pej. - Bando, grupo de pessoas desclassificadas, ordinárias, más; CORJA; MALTA; SÚCIA
> ​




'_Cambada_' ainda é de uso corrente em Portugal (infelizmente )​


----------



## marta12

Vanda said:


> Outro termo da minha infância na minha região, pelo menos. Quando deveríamos fazer algo (ou não fazer) nossas mães diziam: uma cavalona dessas e ainda fazendo (...).
> 
> cavalona - uma pessoa grande de quem se espera determinada comportamento e que não age de acordo.



Também se usava por  cá e eu era uma delas


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Também se usava por  cá e eu era uma delas



O curioso é que se podia dizer _'uma pessoa cavalona', _sendo _pessoa _um termo neutro, mas, se o género estivesse especificamente em causa, só se aplicava, ou aplicava-se predominantemente, a mulheres. Por mim, acho que nunca ouvi dizer que um homem fosse '_cavalão_'.


----------



## anaczz

marta12 said:


> Também se usava por  cá e eu era uma delas



Nossas queridas mães eram tão delicadas, não? Eu além de *cavalona *era, às vezes, *troglodita*.
Uma palavra que gostávamos de usar, já sem seu significado relativo à hanseníase, era *morfético*, para nós tinha um sentido de maldito, azarado.


----------



## Vanda

Cavalona, bisca, peste, etc... e nossa geração não saiu por aí matando pais por encomenda pra ficar com dinheiro, né? 
Bem, mas aqui não é lugar pra isso.

Pojo. Isto é um pojo! (que, de novo, nossos amigos cariocas criticavam até).

pojo = graça


----------



## Istriano

_Qual é a sua graça_? = Como é seu nome?


----------



## nihilum

Fluminenses 


> adjetivo de dois gêneros e substantivo de dois gêneros
> 1    relativo ao Rio de Janeiro, estado do Brasil, ou o que é seu natural ou habitante
> 2    Diacronismo: obsoleto.
> relativo à cidade do Rio de Janeiro, capital do Estado do Rio de Janeiro, ou o que é seu natural ou habitante


----------



## marta12

Istriano said:


> _Qual é a sua graça_? = Como é seu nome?



Também se dizia por cá


----------



## Fericire

Temos de salvar o ditado "Mais perdido que peido em bombacha".


----------



## Fericire

Ainda se usa *carango *pra *carro*?
«Ele tinha um baita carango antigamente!»

Broto = jovem menina 
Fig. Pop. Jovem, adolescente.


----------



## Vanda

Gente, para ditados usem este fio, e deixem este aqui para as palavras. Obviamente dando exemplo ou significado do uso.


----------



## Istriano

Fericire said:


> Ainda se usa *carango *pra *carro*?



Só nas letras das bandas do axé/forró


----------



## olivinha

Patavina.
Alguém ainda usa?


----------



## Alentugano

olivinha said:


> Patavina.
> Alguém ainda usa?


Sim, aqui ainda se usa!


----------



## Vanda

E falar nisso, a palavra de hoje do Aulete é alembrar, que ainda é bem usado no interior, pelo menos.
E veja o que ele diz:


> É comum ouvir, principalmente de pessoas mais velhas, o uso de verbos  como ‘alembrar’ ou ‘alevantar’. Alembrar significa recordar algo, se  lembrar de algum fato. Muita gente acha que usar a palavra ‘alembrar’ é  sinal de ignorância, ‘burrice’, ou que a pessoa é caipira, mas a verdade  é que essas palavras são arcaísmos, que são expressões ou construções  muito antigas, que já foram usadas antigamente, mas não estão mais em  uso, na língua culta. Não se trata de erro, mas de uma referência ao  latim, língua que originou o português. Muitos verbos do latim vinham  acompanhados pelo prefixo ‘-ad‘, que podia significar ‘junto a’, ‘perto  de’, em direção a’ etc. Então, dizer ‘alembrar’, não tem nada de errado  ou ignorante. Trata-se de um arcaísmo.


----------



## Vanda

bruaca - sf.
1. Pop. Pej. Mulher muito feia e/ou rabugenta, de maus bofes
2. Pej. Mulher (ger. velha) mexeriqueira, ordinária
3. Mala de couro cru para transporte de objetos, víveres etc. em cavalgaduras; BURACA
4. Bolsa de couro cru (ger. us. a tiracolo)
5. Pop. Pej. Prostituta envelhecida e em decadência

Quando pequenas, nossas mães nos chamavam de 'bruacas' o tempo todo, e tenho certeza de que elas não se referiam a nenhum dos significados acima. Na cabeça delas era o mesmo que ''cavalona'', ''peste'', ''danada''
​


----------



## Carfer

E _'ligeiro_' no sentido de rápido, ainda alguém usa?


----------



## Vanda

Sim. Ligeirinho, às vezes, repetido 2 vezes: ligerinho, ligeirinho...


----------



## anaczz

Carfer said:


> E _'ligeiro_' no sentido de rápido, ainda alguém usa?


Só na brincadeira... rápido ligeiro, ligeirinho.
No Brasil, até "veloz" já perdeu seu lugar para "rápido".

Ao lado de morfético, tinha também um sinônimo, que minha mãe usava "contra" nós: "lazarento/a"


----------



## Audie

Carfer said:


> *retrete* - outra em vias de extinção


Essa já ouvi dos antigos. Desapareceu mesmo.


Carfer said:


> *roskoff / marca roskoff
> 
> *Dizia-se de uma coisa de má qualidade que era _'roskoff' _ou de _'marca roskoff' _(às vezes também se dizia das pessoas). *'*Roskoff'  era uma marca de relógios, feitos propositadamente para serem baratos,  portanto com materiais de qualidade inferior (na altura quase não vinham  coisas da China nem havia "lojas dos trezentos"). Por extensão, o termo  acabou por ser aplicado a outros objectos de qualidade duvidosa. Hoje  um 'Roskoff' em bom estado até vale algum dinheiro, mas a palavra  desapareceu do uso comum (lembrei-me dela por associação com o meu  comentário anterior).


Engraçado, não sabia que era tão  difundido! Sempre pensei que era realmente uma marca boa, e que se usava  ironicamente por nós. Conheci como sinônimo _jocoso _(esta também não se diz mais  ) de relógio de pulso: "_Que horas são no teu roskoff aí?_". Era expressão comum no Recife nos anos 80 entre a criançada e os adolescentes. Os pais da gente também utilizavam o termo. Faz tempo que não ouço.





anaczz said:


> Não *bula *nisso menina! Não seja *buliçosa*!
> *qui**proquó*!
> 
> Coisas da minha mãe...​


'_Bulir_' e '_Buliçoso_', como Denis555 e Macunaíma provaram, está vivíssima em Pernambuco. E '_quiproquó_' não se tem falado muito, mas vejo escrita aqui e ali.​


Carfer said:


> _*'Bodega*_' sugere-me  outra que cada vez ouço menos, em ambas as acepções (as outras que o  Priberam regista, em boa verdade, creio que nunca ouvi):
> 
> *choldra*
> 
> Diz-se que a conversa é como as cerejas, umas vêm atrás das outras, e esta coisa das palavras antigas também. '_Choldra_' era o que o penúltimo rei de Portugal, D. Carlos, chamava ao país, que lhe pagava principescamente.


'_Bodega_', no Recife, que me lembre, sempre foi usada como quase sinônimo de '_venda_', sendo esta mais popular. "_Choldra_'  ficou quase popularizada no Brasil atual por um colunista de jornal que  a usa para se referir aos brasileiros, vítimas de seus governantes (e _governanta_, claro, ).


Denis555 said:


> Catita: eu conhecia e uso como camundongo.


Eu também. Algo como '_ratinho(a)_'. O outro sentido, parece, só em literatura (do "sul").


Carfer said:


> '_Cambada_' ainda é de uso corrente em Portugal (infelizmente )


No Recife é corrente. E informal. Não se leria numa matéria de jornal.


Carfer said:


> E _'ligeiro_' no sentido de rápido, ainda alguém usa?


Continua sendo muito usado no Recife, tanto quanto '_rápido_' e '_depressa_'. Fiquei surpresa de saber que estava se extinguindo _alhures _D).


----------



## Istriano

Também se usa na Bahia, até na expressão ''comida ligeira'' (= fast food).
No Brasil,_ passeio _(no sentido de _pavement _britânico e _sidewalk _americano) virou praticamente um regionalismo (só se usa na Bahia e em umas zonas do estado de Minas Gerais). 
Em português brasileiro ''geral'' foi substituido pela palavra _calçada_.

Outras palavras que já eram de uso mais geral, territorialmente falando:
_baita_: desapareceu do Norte e do Nordeste, nunca se ouve na Bahia (só uns pernambucanos ainda usam)
_garoa_: nos tempos de hoje se usa só no estado de S. Paulo e no interior de Pernambuco
_guri_: agora só no Rio Grande do Sul
_garota_: já não há garotas na Bahia, nem em São Paulo, só temos _meninas _(garota hoje em dia...me parece uma palavra carioca e capixaba).


----------



## patriota

_Guri_ se usa muito em Santa Catarina também, pelo menos.

Uma palavra que eu gostaria que fosse preservada é "outrem".


----------



## Vanda

Ah, baita ainda é corrente na minha região, pelo menos.

tropicão= tropeção (só ouço em determinados interiores.)


----------



## patriota

Nunca ouvi _tropeção_, só _tropicão_ mesmo.  _Baita_ se diz em SP, especialmente ao falar de um "baita jogo".


----------



## Vanda

Que baita confusão!


----------



## Macunaíma

Outro dia _tropiquei  _na palavra _mistifório _num dicionário e fiquei surpreso, é uma palavra que eu já ouvi muito em boca de gente da roça. Significa confusão, balbúrdia, vuco-vuco.


----------



## Carfer

patriota said:


> _Guri_ se usa muito em Santa Catarina também, pelo menos.
> 
> Uma palavra que eu gostaria que fosse preservada é "outrem".



Pelo menos na minha profissão, _'outrem' _ainda é um termo de uso comum.


----------



## machadinho

Não é lá todo dia que deparo com soer e é mister.


----------



## mglenadel

machadinho said:


> Não é lá todo dia que deparo com soer e é mister.



Leia mais discursos de autoridades do Exército Brasileiro. O EB é o último bastião do _soer_.


----------



## olivinha

patriota said:


> Nunca ouvi _tropeção_, só _tropicão_ mesmo.  _Baita_ se diz em SP, especialmente ao falar de um "baita jogo".


Eu nunca ouvi tropicão, só tropeção mesmo.


----------



## anaczz

Uai, uai, quem tropica também cai...


----------



## machadinho

Outrossim, que era até bem útil...


----------



## Outsider

A discussão sobre "papagaio de papel" no fórum de Outras Línguas fez-me lembrar que na Madeira se diz *joeira*.

E para "passeio" havia a palavra *trotuário* (do francês _trottoir_), esta já muito caída em desuso.



Vanda said:


> Começo com uma que me lembrei hoje, quando a faxineira na universidade passou cheirando à *mexerica*, o que me
> fez lembrar do meu avô e do pessoal da minha região que chama a mexerica de fruta candongueira.


E aí está outra que eu não conhecia. 



> *mexerica*
> _s. f._
> 
> [Brasil]                      Tangerina.





Vanda said:


> bruaca - sf.
> 1. Pop. Pej. Mulher muito feia e/ou rabugenta, de maus bofes
> 2. Pej. Mulher (ger. velha) mexeriqueira, ordinária
> 3. Mala de couro cru para transporte de objetos, víveres etc. em cavalgaduras; BURACA
> 4. Bolsa de couro cru (ger. us. a tiracolo)
> 5. Pop. Pej. Prostituta envelhecida e em decadência


Conheço  "bruaca" de uma novela brasileira da minha juventude, já não sei qual.


----------



## Vanda

Alguém ainda diz ''inconha''? Eu digo a torto e a direito.






Sinônimos:  trambolho   murrinha   imprestável   chato  
Antônimos:  coisa útil   prestativo   ativo   solícito  
Relacionadas:  estorvo


----------



## Vanda

Alguém ainda diz ''inconha''? Eu digo a torto e a direito.
Sinônimos:  trambolho   murrinha   imprestável   chato  
Antônimos:  coisa útil   prestativo   ativo   solícito  
Relacionadas:  estorvo


----------



## JotaPB

Há algumas palavras que vez ou outra eu escuto por aqui, e que eu não gostaria que desaparecessem algum dia. Aquele tipo de palavra que alguém fala do nada, e provoca um efeito cômico (não sei por que, exatamente). Tipo: manichula, trepeça, catrevagem, catemba, presepe, camubembe, que eu nem sei se são dicionarizadas ou não.


----------



## Istriano

JotaPB said:


> Há algumas palavras que vez ou outra eu escuto por aqui, e que eu não gostaria que desaparecessem algum dia. Aquele tipo de palavra que alguém fala do nada, e provoca um efeito cômico (não sei por que, exatamente). Tipo: manichula, trepeça, catrevagem, catemba, presepe, camubembe, que eu nem sei se são dicionarizadas ou não.


 _Gabiru _ainda se usa?


----------



## JotaPB

Istriano said:


> _Gabiru _ainda se usa?



Sim, se usa. Minha avó mesmo matou um a semana passada. Velha macha, ela...


----------



## Denis555

Istriano said:


> _Gabiru _ainda se usa?


Eu uso!

Uma outra palavra legal : baque (=queda, tombo)
Ex.: Ela levou um baque!

Aulete: Baque


----------



## Carfer

Vanda said:


> Alguém ainda diz ''inconha''? Eu digo a torto e a direito.
> 
> Cá deste lado usamos uma palavra semelhante com um significado próximo: '_engonha' (_indivíduo inepto e que demora a executar o trabalho, atrapalhando tudo_). _Mas está bem viva_. _
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sinônimos:  trambolho   murrinha   imprestável   chato
> Antônimos:  coisa útil   prestativo   ativo   solícito
> Relacionadas:  estorvo


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu vi na televisão uma senhora goiana chamando o ônibus da prefeitura que faz o transporte escolar das crianças da zona rural de "a _jardineira _que vem pegar e trazer os meninos". Achei bonitinho.


----------



## Vanda

É, eu já ouvi também, só não sei precisar onde.


----------



## Istriano

Por falar nisso...Já não se usa _lotação_...


----------



## Fericire

Istriano said:


> Por falar nisso...Já não se usa _lotação_...



Em que sentido?


----------



## Istriano

No sentido de ônibus, buzu (BA), buzão (ES, SP).


----------



## Vanda

Hoje fiquei encafifada com uma palavra: embengar. Nenhum dicionário tradicional a traz, mas, graças a Deus, achei-a num dicionário informal, pois já estava achando que eu estava caducando. O dicionário diz:
*Colocar um bezerro(animal) órfão para mamar em outra vaca(animal*), só que na minha terra a gente usa com o sentido de se agarrar a alguém (e agora entendo porquê). 

E também achei referência neste dicionário, oh, surpresa!  *embengado*  (Ah.... Novo dicionário* banto *do Brasil!!!!).


----------



## Lorena993

Adorei o tópico, também vou contribuir com uma palavra que, outro dia, um senhor disse num ônibus e me fez recordar do meu avô, quando eu era criança e de férias que eu passava na fazenda de um tio-avô e é muito pouco usada, pelo menos, nos sítios urbanos.
*Apear
*_v.t.
Fazer descer, colocar no chão: é preciso apear aquele andaime.
Derrubar, demolir: apear um muro.
Fig. Demitir, destituir, privar (de emprego, cargo, comando etc.).
v.i.
. e v.pr. Descer do cavalo, do veículo etc.v. t.
Fazer descer. Desmontar. Pôr a pé. Demolir um predio. Humilhar. 
V. i._


----------



## marta12

Lorena993 said:


> Adorei o tópico, também vou contribuir com uma palavra que, outro dia, um senhor disse num ônibus e me fez recordar do meu avô, quando eu era criança e de férias que eu passava na fazenda de um tio-avô e é muito pouco usada, pelo menos, nos sítios urbanos.
> *Apear
> *_v.t.
> Fazer descer, colocar no chão: é preciso apear aquele andaime.
> Derrubar, demolir: apear um muro.
> Fig. Demitir, destituir, privar (de emprego, cargo, comando etc.).
> v.i.
> . e v.pr. Descer do cavalo, do veículo etc.v. t.
> Fazer descer. Desmontar. Pôr a pé. Demolir um predio. Humilhar.
> V. i._



Ahhh! A minha avó  também a usava quando me avisava '_apeamo-nos na próxima paragem (do autocarro, ou do eléctrico)_'.


----------



## Vanda

O pessoal no interior de MInas ainda usa bastante a palavra. Eu adoro!


----------



## uchi.m

Agora é a vez dos caipiras:


> *quiçaça*
> 
> *Acepções
> ■ substantivo feminino
> 1 Regionalismo: Brasil. Uso: informal.
> mato rasteiro e espinhento
> 2    terra seca e estéril, de vegetação arbustiva rala e baixa*



Ex.: vô capiná a quiçaça desse jardim, mãe; isso aqui tá uma quiçaça só


----------



## marta12

uchi.m said:


> Agora é a vez dos caipiras:
> 
> 
> Ex.: vô capiná a quiçaça desse jardim, mãe; isso aqui tá uma quiçaça só



Vê? essa precisava de legendas!


----------



## uchi.m

marta12 said:


> Vê? essa precisava de legendas!


Isto é palavreado de caipira ancião... minha falecida avó falava assim


----------



## Alderamin

Ainda se usa e se ouve por aqui: "bestunto", "cachola", "cambada", "retrete" e "bodega"... eu uso-as.

Esta última com o significado de "porcaria": "Olha que bodega estás tu aí a fazer!"

Não são portuenses, mas lamecenses com os vestígios da invasão e da ocupação árabe da cidade:
_Vai *além*, ao *almário* e traz-me a *almotolia*._
Que saudades destes tempos!


----------



## Vanda

Engraçado, quando eu era pequena, o povo da minha terra usava ''budega'' (assim falavam) com este sentido. Hoje quae não ouço.


----------



## Alderamin

Em relação à palavra "bodega" que vem do espanhol, se não estou enganada, penso que a usamos por estarmos aqui mais "costas com costas" com os nossos vizinhos... talvez seja por isso.
Há muitas palavras que vamos "roubar" ao espanhol, deve ser por isso que as guardamos e as conservamos até hoje.
Estou a lembrar-me de outra: "chafarica"  
Tem o sentido de "taberna" também, mas utilizamos por cá no sentido de uma loja, casa ou outro local que é pequeno ou acanhado e que não é muito limpo, tal como "baiuca" (este caiu em desuso já... não ouço).


----------



## Guigo

_A Baiúca_, nome de um bar tradicional em Diamantina, MG; realiza um grande baile, pós-_vesperata_ (já participei e gostei muito).

Na área técnica, ainda se usa _almotolia_, recipiente para óleos e lubrificantes.

Há palavras que quase mortas, são 'ressuscitadas': _muquifo, cafofo, ululante _(esta via Nélson Rodrigues), _mequetrefe_ (via Joaquim Barbosa); e expressões como _nhé-nhé-nhém_ (via Fernando Henrique Cardoso).

Uma palavra que merece ser revivida é _pulular_, outrora bastante usada.


----------



## Alderamin

Sim, a almotolia serve como recipiente onde se guarda o azeite. 
Em Lamego, deitava-se um fio de azeite da "almotolia" no "pote" para levar ao lume com água e fazer o "caldo" (a sopa).
É verdade, há palavras que vão desaparecendo e outras que se vão conservando.

NOTA: Acima, "pote" tem o sentido de panela grande em ferro com três pernas e um testo ou uma tampa... do que me recordo.
No Porto, "pote" é um penico e em Lamego "penico" é "viasco" ou "bacio".


----------



## Vanda

Ressuscitaram o mequetrefe. 


> Em tempos de julgamento do Mensalão, eis que ressurge das brumas a  palavra "mequetrefe". Tudo (re)começou quando (...) advogado de Geiza Dias, uma das rés do processo, alegou que a  cliente não podia ser acusada de lavagem de dinheiro porque não passava  de uma funcionária subalterna, uma secretária mequetrefe. O termo foi  tão contundente, provocando tal impacto tanto no plenário do Supremo  quanto na opinião pública, que até o relator do processo, ministro  Joaquim Barbosa, ao proferir o seu voto, confirmou que Geiza era de fato  uma mequetrefe, daí a sua absolvição.


----------



## Ruca

Vanda said:


> Ressuscitaram o mequetrefe.





Olá,

Abri o link, li o artigo e deparei-me com a palavra "mariola". A única pessoa de quem me lembro de ouvir esta palavra é a minha mãe ("aquele mariola"). No artigo também achei muito interessante o facto de no Brasil dizerem "borra-botas". Pensei que fosse calão aqui da terrinha.

Já agora, apadrinho a palavra "chonar" (dormir, dormitar), algo que me apetece irresistivelmente fazer agora


----------



## Vanda

E vocês se lembram daquele docinho de banana que se chama mariola?


----------



## anaczz

E já cantava Adoniran Barbosa:
Tocar na banda, prá ganhar o quê?
Duas mariolas e um cigarro Yolanda.


----------



## Orxeira

Cômoro

http://www.priberam.pt/dlpo/default.aspx?pal=cômoro
1.          Pequena elevação isolada de terreno.
2.          Canteiro.
3.          Socalco.
4.          Alegrete.


----------



## pedrohenrique

Olá Vanda
Hoje as pessoas, quando se enfurecem, falam em "armar um barraco". Minha avó falava em "pisar na trouxa", expressão que me parecia bem curiosa, porque remetia às lavadeiras que iam pela rua carregando trouxas de roupa na cabeça e, se se enfureciam com alguém, jogavam a dita no chão e pisavam em cima para responder (com as mãos nas cadeiras*). 
e isso era a suprema demonstração de falta de classe.
*Cadeiras, por quadris, também, nâo?


----------

